# Meet my sheep



## warthog (Aug 16, 2010)

It's probably about 2 months now since I told you I had got my 2 Black Bellied ewes. (not pure bred I am told)

I just never seemed to get the time to post pictures.  Here they are meet Coco and Coffee, they were about 4.5 months old when I got them so maybe about 6 months old now.

Coco






Coffee





It was a litle disconcerting at first, because I wasn't having all the problems, I had had with the goats.  They are so easy to look after.

They took a little time to get used to me, they had been used to running with a large herd.  They are more friendly now, still a little skittish, but getting there.

I don't know if they will ever be as friendly as the goats, but we will see, I will keep trying.

I love my sheepies.


----------



## abooth (Aug 16, 2010)

They are beautiful girls.  I have never had goats but I was surprised at how easy my sheep were to take care of once I got them home.  I had no idea I'd love them so much.  Enjoy them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 17, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 17, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2010)

They are very cute.  At first glance they look a lot like my LaMancha Goat.  With ears added


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2010)

What pretty girls!!


----------



## annie3001 (Nov 7, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 7, 2010)

Cuties!!  They are amazingly easy to care for, aren't they?  I was surprised as well, after being warned by all the old sheep farmers that lambs come out, shake their heads...and start looking around for ways to die.


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 4, 2010)

They are adorable---What kind of chicken is that in the background??? I'm a little bit crazy for chickens


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 4, 2010)

They're red sex links!!!! I'm chicken crazy, too!


----------

